# Allie's and Brocade's waiting room



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

It's getting close to that time again....I think! This is my third kidding year but my first that I am unsure on dates. Allie (black doe) is due either March 18th or April 8th. Brocade is due anytime in between March 18th and April 11th since she was left with the buck.








Allie is long bodied and hides her kids well


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Brocade is smaller and gets very round


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! What does the buck look like? Hoping for anything special?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Allie was bred to a red and white buck, Lost Valley ML Red Strokes. Brocade was bred to a dark buckskin, Rosasharn TL Thunderbird. I'm hoping to get a couple doelings. Last year these two does produced 5 kids total and 4 were bucks.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Good luck! Fingers crossed for doelings!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Brocade is such a pretty girl!


----------



## slackwater (Jul 24, 2015)

Brocade looks very much like a girl of mine, build--wise. Do you mind my asking, how tall she is, and how much does she weigh at what age? Does she have issues kidding?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you everybody! I'm so excited. I really think Allie might be due on her early date.

Slackwater- I've never measured a goat before but I can try tomorrow. Brocade is shorter than Allie but she's a little powerhouse. She's almost 5 years old but this is only the second year with me. Last year she easily delivered triplets one of which presented butt first and another head only. There was no time to try to correct their positioning because she just pushed through it.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice girls. Love the picture of Brocade. Goats look so cute and happy when they lay like that, and round


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Allie got a terrible hair cut because she's hormonal and crazy. Does anybody else notice huge behavioral changes in their goats? Allie is normally sweet and tries to be a lap goat but now I can hardly touch her. She is due March 18 or April 8th. She started this little udder about 3 weeks ago but I doesn't seem like it's changed much in the last week.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

If I were to guess I would say March 18th but I'm not an expert  and they have huge hormonal mood swings


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I sure hope so! The other goats have learned to avoid her.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Allie's first due date is a week from today. It looks like she's getting closer. 
Brocade is starting an udder but still looks like she has a few weeks to go.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She looks good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My Nigerian's personality definitely changes when she's pregnant. Our first clue is that she starts yelling for her grain a good hour-and-a-half before chore time. Our other clue is she goes from being slightly suspicious to being a seriously affectionate lap goat. In fact she literally birthed her last litter in my lap!

Looks like you girls are progressing nicely. I'm looking forward to seeing the baby pics!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

It is sweet when they become more affectionate. Brocade is normally a skittish doe and she becomes very sweet when she's pregnant. Allie seems to have calmed down this week. She seems less aggressive towards the other goats and seems to like my company again.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Despite our nice weather, Allie is mostly staying inside. She seems less bossy towards the other goats and seems to prefer to be left alone to relax.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Today is Allie's first due date. She is showing all the signs of getting ready but not quite ready. She's gotten friendlier towards me again but prefers to be away from the other goats still. I've caught her in that trance like state, facing a corner like she busy positioning kids and then she snaps out of it and happily starts munching on hay. She's making me crazy! I want babies!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Still no babies yet but I think she's carrying a little lower today.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

My kids are out of school right now and instead of doing something fun, we are staring at a goat bottom all day. Allie's ligaments are softer, she's been having some discharge, she's been alternating between sleeping a lot and stretching. When she's resting, she has a hard time getting comfortable and groans occasionally. Her appetite is still good. She is now on day 150 or day 127 depending on when she settled. She is larger than last year and so is her udder even though it's not full and tight yet. Any thoughts on when she might go?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been watching Allie so much I almost forgot to keep an eye on Brocade. She is smaller than last year so I thought she still had a ways but....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Brocade has been vocal, needy and restless all day. She is not a very friendly or talkative doe normally. She's starting to kick everything which is normal for her when in labor. My concern is that I haven't seen contractions and now she's shivering a little.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hows her appetite?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I've seen her nibble on alfalfa a few times today. I just offered her a handful or grain and warm water to drink. She happily accepted both.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Brocade had a big red doeling. She seems strong and healthy with a big appetite already. I'll add pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I forgot to share pictures of Hermione, Brocade's doeling.

















Tomorrow is Allie's due date. Hopefully I have more pictures to share soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------

